# Batch: wie geht: IF EXIST "C:\*\Test.txt" @ECHO ja



## chrysler (26. August 2007)

Hallo.
Ich möchte per Batch eine IF EXIST Abfrage machen.
Nun habe ich

```
IF EXIST "C:\*\Test.txt" @ECHO ja
```
eingegeben: es wird nichts gefunden.
Die Datei Test.txt existiert aber in einem Unterordner.

Wie kann ich nach dem Prinzip, überprüfe, ob in einem von allen Unterverzeichnissen die Test.txt liegt, eine Abfrage machen?


----------



## deepthroat (27. August 2007)

Hi.

Wenn es dir nur um die Unterverzeichnisse eine Ebene tiefer geht, könntest du es so machen:
	
	
	



```
for /f %i in ('dir /ad /b "%p%"') do @if exist "%p%\%i\test1dd" echo yes
```

Gruß


----------



## chrysler (1. September 2007)

```
for /f %i in ('dir /ad /b "%p%"') do @if exist "%p%\%i\test1dd" echo yes
```
Danke.
Was heißt das in den Klammern? - ('dir /ad /b "%p%"')
Warum sind die ' -Zeichen dort und was heißt /ad und /b und warum kommt %p% ganz zum Schluss?


----------



## deepthroat (3. September 2007)

Hi.





chrysler hat gesagt.:


> ```
> for /f %i in ('dir /ad /b "%p%"') do @if exist "%p%\%i\test1dd" echo yes
> ```
> Danke.
> Was heißt das in den Klammern? - ('dir /ad /b "%p%"')


"*dir*" ist ein Befehl des Kommandoprozessors.





chrysler hat gesagt.:


> Warum sind die ' -Zeichen dort


Siehe "*help for*" für die Syntax des for-Befehls.





chrysler hat gesagt.:


> und was heißt /ad und /b


Siehe "*help dir*" für die Beschreibung und Optionen des dir-Befehls





chrysler hat gesagt.:


> und warum kommt %p% ganz zum Schluss?


Im Grunde ist es egal, ich bin es von Unix gewohnt, dass erst die Optionen und dann die Parameter übergeben werden.

Gruß


----------

